# Travelling to the Maritimes and want to meet TPF members.



## zombiesniper (Feb 26, 2017)

That's right the entire Zombie hoard is coming to a Canadian eastern location near you.
Our intent is to travel by car from north of Toronto, drive through Quebec and eventually make it to Halifax which will serve as our central location (not a hard fast rule).
We intend to see all but Newfoundland, Sorry to our Newfie brethren but the ferry ride would have Mrs. Zombie loosing her appetite.
This is planned to take place in the last 2 weeks of July

If anyone is interested in meeting Zombies that don't wish to damage your flesh and spread disease, let me know. We'd love to meet up with a few people and put faces to the screen names.


----------



## ClickAddict (Mar 24, 2017)

Well,  I tend to spend a fair amount of time in Shediac / Moncton during the summer.  Once you know your dates, let me know.  Otherwise you'll probably be driving south of me (Miramichi) as you would probably be driving Edmundston - Fredericton - Moncton - Halifax.  There aren't that many Maritimers on the Forum , but there are a few.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 7, 2017)

I'll let you know when we're heading your way.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 21, 2017)

Just like your favourite band I now have tour dates of where we'll be this July/Aug. Unlike your favourite band, I won't charge you $150 to see me 
So if you happen to be near or in one of the following locations and wish to meet a REAL LIFE ZOMBIE...and survive, let me know and we'll make sure we've already had our feast prior to arriving for a get together.

Dates:
July
22/23 Berthierville Quebec
24 Miramichi New Brunswick
25/26 Somewhere in PEI (realistically it doesn't matter. Everything in PEI is only an hour or so away. lol)
27/28 Somewhere in Cape Breton Island
29-31 Halifax NS
Aug
1 Edmonston New Brunswick
2 Kingston ON
3/4 Tweed ON


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm claiming August 2nd. I'm willing to share however.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 21, 2017)

Wait, are you only touring for people you haven't met? Because if so, I'll snag a stranger to come with me.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 21, 2017)

Crackers for Mrs. Zombie, a couple boxes of saltine will cut the edge off that ferry ride. Of course there are motion sickness pills and patches ... but a saltine is like comfort food.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 21, 2017)

symplybarb said:


> I'm claiming August 2nd. I'm willing to share however.


You were penned in during the first round of planning.



symplybarb said:


> Wait, are you only touring for people you haven't met? Because if so, I'll snag a stranger to come with me.


Stealing a hobo to go on vacation, although and interesting proposal probably isn't the best way to go about getting new friends.



Gary A. said:


> Crackers for Mrs. Zombie, a couple boxes of saltine will cut the edge off that ferry ride. Of course there are motion sickness pills and patches ... but a saltine is like comfort food.



Mrs. Zombie is more of the Gravol shot and passing out for half a day type of sailor. lol


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 21, 2017)

LOL ... that works for me.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 21, 2017)

Our journey start in the morning.


----------

